# I love watching them swim



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

One of Kauzy's favorite things to do is swim, but he won't do it unless he's retrieving something. During playtime down by the river, he'll do 30+ retrievals back to back. He gets a little frustrated if i don't throw his dummy out quick enough. He just wants to swim, swim, swim. Anyone else here have any little red water addicts?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Njv8gvWcKm4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Two red serpents blew out my fishing hole today.
http://youtu.be/zfYJkEolXl8


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Yeah Chuck loves to swim so much out at our dog park, and it has a fountain. He attacks the fountain and people video tape it....and now he is banned from the pond because he is breaking it.....yep he is addicted.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/09/do-vizslas-like-water.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/08/cal-dogs-and-oregon-ducks.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/07/vizsla-loving-to-swim-in-american-river.html

Love to watch the dogs swim.

RBD


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Riley and Cooper both love to swim. I feel bad for poor Chloe... Riley always steals her sticks and toys when they're swimming together! :-[

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNmUhcIAUVs&list=UUymO4DqEqgmblh1Dd7s0N1g&index=4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7BW4zEjzA0&list=UUymO4DqEqgmblh1Dd7s0N1g&index=10


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

They become little motor boats. Lucy will swim until she starts whimpering when tired. Even then I have to call her in for a rest or she keeps swimming.









Her eyes on the prize.


----------



## charliecoyot (Nov 26, 2012)

What river is that?? Looks like a fine steelhead eddy!!


----------

